# Natures Logic?



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of natures logic. My local organic food store pushes it really hard and I have never really heard of it before. Nature's Logic can someone take a look at it and tell me what they think?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

its a really good quality food and they are the only kibble (that I'm aware of), that does not use synthetic vitamins/minerals. 
But make sure your dog isnt allergic to yeast, I didnt realize that mine was at the time and it gave him the worst hives, eye discharge, bad breath and he wouldnt stop scratching. I've talked to other people who used it and their dogs love it, it seems like my dog is the only one who did badly on it. 

Its worth a try either way.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I was not to happy with the results, either. I bought 2 of the largest sized bags they make of the Venison formula. I believe it was too rich for my dogs. They never had solid stool on it, similar results as when I have tried to feed Innova, another rich food. I think NL and Innova are super-premium foods! If they work for your dog then that is wonderful! But, my dogs seem to be able handle less complex foods much easier!


----------



## Weten2 (Jan 2, 2010)

We have had our Havanese on Natures Logic for at least two years. No upset stomachs, very firm stools and they like the taste most of the time: we do mix small amount of turkey or can food.
Recently our breeder said the bitch's hair was brittle and we should try Wellness. The only other problem I saw was the mother occasionally chewed her feet and scratched. I am presently switching over to what many people think is the best, Orijen, a grainless food.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

At first glance, this looks to be a fairly good kibble. I really like the fact that they don't use synthetic nutrients and that the nutrients all come from natural sources. I also am very pleased with the high protein content. In another thread, we were discussing potatoes jacking up protein levels in grain-free foods. Being that this food doesn't include any potatoes, that isn't an issue. The first two ingredients are meat products, but the second few include Montmorillonite (A group name for all clay minerals with an expanding structure, except vermiculite. The high-alumina end member of the montmorillonite group; it is grayish, pale red, or blue and has some replacement of aluminum ion by magnesium ion. Any mineral of the montmorillonite group.) and brewers yeast, however I wouldn't think these things would add much protein. Also, the animal fat isn't necessarily a bad thing, but shouldn't take the place of meat sources. Overall, this looks like a good, but not great food. btw, if anyone's interested, here are the ingredients for the chicken formula;

Nature's Logic Dog Food CHICKEN Dinner
Ingredients: Chicken Meal, Millet, Chicken Fat, Montmorillonite, Brewer's Yeast, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Spray Dried Chicken Liver, Pumpkin Seed, Animal Plasma, Kelp, Natural Flavor, Cottage Cheese, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Egg Shell, Avocado, Chicory Root, Tomato Powder, Almonds, Spray Dried Cod Liver Oil, Apple Powder, Blueberry, Apricots, Carrots, Pumpkin, Cranberry, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Artichoke, Rosemary, Fermentation Products (Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Bifidobacterium Bifidium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Streptococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Sporogenes Fermentation Product Dehydrated), Enzymes (Amylase, Protease, Lipase, Cellulase, Bromelain), Mixed Tocopherols.
Guaranteed Analysis: CRUDE PROTEIN (min.) 36.0%, CRUDE FAT (min.) 15.0%, CRUDE FIBER (max.) 6.0%, MOISTURE (max.) 9.0%, Probiotics Total Microorganisms* 2,000,000,000 CFU/cup


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I would not use this food, because I like to see at least a min of 2 and even 3 meats in the first 5 or 6 ingredients. I am not saying this is bad kibble, I just think that their are better kibbles than this one for the money. I wasn't impressed with Animal Plasma or as Todd said Montmorillonite and Montmorillonite is high on the list. It also has dried egg shells, why, when you already have an egg product. Almonds, can someone enlighten me on why this would be good for dogs. I am not saying it is bad I just don't know why it would be in a dog food. It has "CRUDE PROTEIN (min.) 36.0%" where is all this protein coming from? 
And why are they using Artichoke, jeez I just love Artichoke, just makes me hungry thinking about dipping those leaves and hearts in melted butter and some mayo. YUMMMM....Heartattack...


----------

